# Please welcome back Dan (hap) Blazer MOD



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Everyone, please join me in welcoming back Dan (hap) as a moderator of the Blazerboard. As the board has gotten busier we have decided to add a additional moderator to help with things. As many of you know Dan has a good deal of expierience as a moderator so we are happy to have him back. :clap::yay:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Please welcome back Dan (hap)*

welcome back and congratulations!


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Go Wilson!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Dan's a table to corporate America. 

Welcome back

(First decision, do you edit the personal attack in this post when it's clearly a joke?)

*He didn't have to, I went ahead and made a change.*


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Personally, I've always found Dan to be to the left of moderate. Maybe this position will do him some good. Then again, it didn't help sa1177 to see the light.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Welcome to the moderator ranks.

Do I call you Mr. Hap now?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Dan, please lock this thread. Thanks!


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

Crap there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

thanks all, even to those who are agin me. 

I've become more barfoian in my modding thought process. So random edits will run amock!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

sweet...a voice of reason among the masses


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

GOD said:


> Dan's a *table *to corporate America.
> 
> Welcome back
> 
> ...


A table? I think moderators should have to pass a creativity test before being allowed to edit posts. 

Just out of curiosity, is there a list of banned words. I don't remember the original word in this post being one of Carlin's words and believe that the word is okay on prime time TV. I guess BBF has higher standards?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

As the weasels gather to gnaw the flesh from your skull, may I sincerely say welcome back, you poor doomed *******!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Every young boy dreams of the day when his internet lords will tap him on the shoulder and ask him to join them in controlling the anonymous underlings.

Dan, Hap, whoever you are, today, you celebrate your independence! Put this one on the resume.

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Dan said:


> thanks all, even to those who are agin me.
> 
> I've become more barfoian in my modding thought process. So random edits will run amock!


Glad to have you back, especially with a new avatar. Your old one
kinda freaked me out


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

First of all, shouldn't we be able to vote on this? I don't care if he is a mod or not..................Wilson H.S. sux!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> First of all, shouldn't we be able to vote on this? I don't care if he is a mod or not..................Wilson H.S. sux!


Actually we've had a very involved discussion about adding a new Blazer mod on the mod forum. The site staff all votes on who is and isn't made a mod.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Reep said:


> A table? I think moderators should have to pass a creativity test before being allowed to edit posts.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there a list of banned words. I don't remember the original word in this post being one of Carlin's words and believe that the word is okay on prime time TV. I guess BBF has higher standards?


Well, I save my best creativity for my job... I'm not going to burn through the "A" material on BBB.net, it's hard enough to come up with fresh stuff every day. Haha.

Actually the edit was meant to be non sequitur. Calling a poster names is technically against the rules, even if done in jest.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Dan!!!! Suckaaaaaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Why did you change your name from Hap to Dan? Hap has character. Dan is boring.

How can I read the moderator forum? Is that like when a congressional committee goes into Executive Session to keep secrets from the public?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hector said:


> How can I read the moderator forum? Is that like when a congressional committee goes into Executive Session to keep secrets from the public?


You have to be a mod to read the mod forum.

We all get secret decoder rings too. It's pretty sweet.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Actually we've had a very involved discussion about adding a new Blazer mod on the mod forum. The site staff all votes on who is and isn't made a mod.


I should read that forum once in a while. Then stuff like this wouldn't happen!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> Actually we've had a very involved discussion about adding a new Blazer mod on the mod forum. The site staff all votes on who is and isn't made a mod.


Great, and the solution is another old white dude. So little for diversity, so heavy for the old boys' network...

:biggrin:


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

That's a vote for Crandc from PapaG. What a change this man has made, from Iraq to Comcast. Now that I think of it, yes...Crandc would shake things up as a moderator. Let's do it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

PapaG said:


> Great, and the solution is another old white dude. So little for diversity, so heavy for the old boys' network...
> 
> :biggrin:


Hey, I'm not an old white guy ( yet)


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome back to another term in office. Use it wisely. Don't listen to the media, they're just looking for any way to boost their ratings at your expense. Remember, you _are_ a decent person.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dan said:


> Hey, I'm not an old white guy ( yet)


Just a middle-aged white guy:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Just a middle-aged white guy:smoothcriminal:


Hey!!!

30 is the new 20. We're not old. We're not! :azdaja:

I am _not_ in denial!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

HAP is now "The Man"


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

As long as the Blazers continue their upward trajectory I'm sure I'll have no problem with Dan (Hap). :lol:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TLo said:


> As long as the Blazers continue their upward trajectory I'm sure I'll have no problem with Dan (Hap). :lol:


Oddly enough, the same is true for me regarding you.


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

Nightfly said:


> We all get secret decoder rings too.


"Be Sure To Drink Your Ovaltine"


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

Gee! I don't login for a couple of days and look what happens. Congrats! I also have to agree with Hector. Hap does have more character.
And the secret to not becoming old and gray is to quit having birthdays.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hector said:


> Why did you change your name from Hap to Dan? Hap has character. Dan is boring.


Sorry, I missed this question. I changed it due to just a change in how I wanted to present myself, I guess. I'll respond to either, but I just kind of got tired of hiding, I guess.


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

Hector said:


> Dan is boring.


Hey! "Dan" comes from the Hebrew word for "judge". Perfect name for a moderator .


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Dan said:


> Sorry, I missed this question. I changed it due to just a change in how I wanted to present myself, I guess. I'll respond to either, but I just kind of got tired of hiding, I guess.


And yet you hide (invisible mode) when on this site? 

Sorry dan, got to call you out on this stuff . . . especially now that you are a mod. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

It's_GO_Time said:


> And yet you hide (invisible mode) when on this site?
> 
> Sorry dan, got to call you out on this stuff . . . especially now that you are a mod. :biggrin:


I'm invisible so I can spy on the ladies while they're in the shower.

wait..thats the superpower I want. Sorry.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Dan said:


> I'm invisible so I can spy on the ladies while they're in the shower.
> 
> wait..thats the superpower I want. Sorry.


EDIT: You know better then this. How you ever thought this was going to stay up is beyond me. Check your PMs. -sa1177-


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

JAFO said:


> Gee! I don't login for a couple of days and look what happens. Congrats! I also have to agree with Hector. Hap does have more character.
> *And the secret to not becoming old and gray is to quit having birthdays.*


Welcome back Dan (Hap) whatever! We all miss(ed) you.

By the way, JAFO, hasn't worked for me.

gatorpops


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

It's_GO_Time said:


> EDIT: You know better then this. How you ever thought this was going to stay up is beyond me. Completely tasteless. Check your PMs. -sa1177-



FWIW and so that I'm not more villainized than already made out to be:

I put up a link to a 20 second video of girls kissing in the shower (with clothes) and apparently made an inappropriate statement invovling crandc.

*To crandc*, I'm sorry if that statement was insulting to you . . . it was not meant to be, I was playing with the politcal adds we are being bombarded with and do not think it was derogatory to you in any way (only used your name because you are the only lesbian I know on this board). . . but again if you took it that way I'm sorry. (From now on I'll go after spud after she email the mods a waiver of not taking what I say as an insult.)

EDIT: thanks for the nice apology IGT. I apologize if you felt I "villainized" you. We all must remember this is a family oriented board, even if a majority of the posters are grown men like ourselves. 

FYI I cut out your last paragraph since it is policy to not discuss individual infractions or rules violations in public threads. I and the rest of the MODs appreciate the way you handled this. TY -sa1177-


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Screw that! It Go Time has TO GO!!!!!!!!!!! BAN HIM!!!!!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Screw that! It Go Time has TO GO!!!!!!!!!!! BAN HIM!!!!!


See the love I get around here . . . I'm on the verge of losing my best procrastination vehicle and HCP is trying to push me off the edge.

So I am now going to count to 10 before I decide to respond to HCP: 1 . . . 2 . . . 3 . . . 4 . . . 5 . . . 6 . . . 7. . . .8 . . . 9 . . . . . . . . . 10.

HCP I enjoyed reading your opinion about this situation and think you have some valid points. Please continue to post your valuable opinions and I hope you have a great day. See mods I can behave . . . and HCP, can you guess which finger I am using to itch my eye while I'm responding to you
: )


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Screw that! It Go Time has TO GO!!!!!!!!!!! BAN HIM!!!!!


Stop causin panic.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Hap, I look forward to your arbitrary and capricious rulings as a mod.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

maxiep said:


> Hap, I look forward to your arbitrary and capricious rulings as a mod.


I'm an Aries, not a Capricorn.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

So when DAN says something stupid on here (every other post) who's gonna' ban him?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> So when DAN says something stupid on here (every other post) who's gonna' ban him?


Actually, and I know you're kidding because thats how you roll with MB, a Mod can just as easily be banned or suspended as any other poster. 

Now, if you don't mind me, I'll leave you with this video.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/q1WWTOdAqcA&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/q1WWTOdAqcA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, I leave for a day and this is what happens? First the Lakers are on the short end of the biggest comeback in NBA Finals history, now Dan is a Mod? What next, Portland trades for Derrick Rose? Sheesh what is the world coming too?


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

gatorpops said:


> Welcome back Dan (Hap) whatever! We all miss(ed) you.
> 
> By the way, JAFO, hasn't worked for me.
> 
> gatorpops


Hey GP: I didn't say that my body didn't feel like it is 80 +. It's only that my heart and my mind are still 19 ... Oh, wait I drink so I must be at least 21. Anyway, I maintain you can be young if you feel young.


----------

